# Aquarium Painting



## tsunami

I was surfing through some Japanese sites and came across this painting.

Enjoy:










Carlos


----------



## guppy

heres some more http://www.tamagami.com/gallery/aquarium_fish_01.html 
enjoy


----------



## Gomer

Quite a talent!

I'd love to get my hands on some of those as prints.


----------



## SpaZtik

Holy Bejebus! Those are freaking awesome!


----------



## wild-tiger

Very talented indeed! :shock:


----------

